# Finally got everything set up, a magnificent display...



## Northerner (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Lindarose (Dec 16, 2014)

That looks ever so Christmassy! Wonder what's in those parcels?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 16, 2014)

Lindarose said:


> That looks ever so Christmassy! Wonder what's in those parcels?



Probably some bricks from the old shed at the bottom of the garden...


----------



## Sally71 (Dec 16, 2014)

Oh that's my husband's idea of the perfect Christmas tree! 

He sulked all the way home from the garden centre when we bought ours because they only had expensive non-drop varieties left, no cheapy ones.  We had sat in a traffic jam for ages to get there and I flat out refused to sit in another one to go and look somewhere else! 

However now it's up and decorated even he has grudgingly admitted that it looks very nice and is a much better shape than the ones we usually get


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 18, 2014)

Well done !


----------

